# Learning Dutch



## ronarrr

Hello there ! I once upon a time many years ago went with a school trip to Holland and I recall absolutley loving it. So for my birthday I think I am going to visit it again. I have learned enough german to pass a gcse equivelent, but I am just wondering if I would be better going over the german first then the dutch or just starting from scratch? I have a strange feeling that if it is as amazing as it was the first time round I may go live there for a bit after I have finished university


----------



## Deeltjesversneller

I would start with Dutch straightaway. Dutch grammar is easier than German grammar so by learning German first you would make it yourself unnecessarily difficult. Your knowledge of German will probably speed up your learning process a bit, because there are quite a few words that are similar and also the syntax is almost the same, to name some examples.


----------



## ronarrr

Thank you ! Do you know of any dutch news websites and things I may have a look at? I'm gonna sit with a dictionary and see how the grammar is


----------



## Deeltjesversneller

Sure! The most popular news website is nu.nl. When you're done reading that one, there's also nos.nl, the news website of the public broadcaster in the Netherlands.


----------



## George French

ronarrr said:


> Thank you ! Do you know of any dutch news websites and things I may have a look at? I'm gonna sit with a dictionary and see how the grammar is



Online news etc http://www.nu.nl/sport/;
Try this site: http://vrttaal.net/taaldatabanken_master/algemeen/home.shtml 

A good online dictionary can be found here:- http://lookwayup.com/free/DutchEnglishDictionary.htm

My opinion:-

Forget the German angle unless your German is good, then it will help..
Dutch is simper to learn than French or German for an English speaker.

But there is one condition, you live there..... and you are forced to use it.

There is already a big thread on this... http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=113721 

GF..


----------



## ronarrr

Thanks again  I'm glad it is easier than french or german, I'm not very good at those lol


----------



## Fetard16

I found de Volkskrant very useful as I am learning Dutch at the moment, it's easier than De Telegraaf- I am noting down words and seeing what I can remember, seeking speaking prowess! good luck mijn vriend


----------

